# Virginia rail express



## Steve4031 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll be staying at the crystal city Marriott next week. Thus looks like it would provide a one seat ride to union station in the morning. There are several departures between 8 and 9 which would get me to union station in time to catch the 10 am acela to nyp. Anything I need to know?

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2011)

Not in particular. Make sure you validate your ticket prior to boarding.

Where exactly in the city are you going to be heading?


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 26, 2011)

Union station to catch the acela. This would've slightly easier than metro which requires transfer at metro center.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2011)

Metro Center? Take the Yellow Line from CC and transfer at Gallery Place/Chinatown, it's MUCH faster and with greater frequencies. I wouldn't worry about messing with VRE for that trip.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 27, 2011)

I meant gallery place. Im thinking greater frequency of metro will make things easier.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Jan 8, 2012)

Steve4031 said:


> I meant gallery place. Im thinking greater frequency of metro will make things easier.


I took that trip every weekday when I lived near Crystal City and worked at the Capitol. I took Metro yellow every time. Never once took VRE. I thought about it, but I don't think the small time savings is really worth three times the price. The transfer at Gallery Place is an easy one, too. Just a quick escalator ride to switch platforms.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a group of 30 adults who will be staying in Woodbridge, Va., in April. They have meetings scheduled at the Hoover FBI building one day. Anything we need to know about taking VRE into D.C.? It looks like they can transfer to the Metro at Union Station and get somewhat close to the FBI. Thoughts? Tips?


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 11, 2012)

If your train stops at L'Enfant plaza you can easily transfer to yellow/green line to go to archives metro stop. Then a 1 block walk to FBI. This would be easier than going to washington union station IMHO.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 11, 2012)

And if it is a nice day y'all could get off at the L'Enfant Plaza VRE Station and walk across the National Mall to get there. It is a bit of a hike, but very scenic.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

